

I'm obscurely famous - messel
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/10/disqus-rolls-out-improved-global-profiles-community-box-and-more/

======
messel
The best part, my google alerts that normally would remind me of kind mentions
failed due to it being an image reference.

I found out only from a friend on AVC.com

